# Sony Alpha Nex 5N, mistake??



## tharretts (Nov 11, 2012)

Ok, so, I'm basically a point and shoot who feels board! Lol. I get compliments on my photos constantly (although I'm critical on them myself). I want to learn to use my own settings, about light, and how to get crisper images... Basically the only thing I'm good at is composition... Which is probably why people like my photos. I got a Sony nex 5N with 18-55... I'm wondering if this was a mistake... Should I get a true dslr???

I also am starting a class just for fun, but am nervous because my camera sort of "cheats" lol. Will I really learn what I need to know? 

I can't imagine how irritated you pros get by people who think your photos are all from your camera. I feel like if one more person says to me, "wow, great photos, I want your camera" my head will pop off! Like there is no talent involved at all... Sigh, such is life I suppose. 

Any way, I just want to evolve so maybe someday, I can shoot for profit, on the side. I like shooting pets and travel photos for now, I shoot for myself


----------



## tharretts (Nov 11, 2012)

Ps. I'm not rich


----------



## GrantH (Nov 11, 2012)

The little mirrorless cameras have manual controls just like DSLRs do. Does the Nex-5 allow for hot shoe flash that ISNT a sony device? If so...OCF is possible, though probably a bit clumsy.


----------



## Heitz (Nov 11, 2012)

tharretts said:
			
		

> Ps. I'm not rich



This is going to be a problem.  J/k


----------



## tharretts (Nov 11, 2012)

Haha, I've noticed


----------



## tharretts (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm not positive, but I doubt it, I'm noticing Sony likes to use Sony, haha. But I did just discover an adapter that will allow A mount lenses, that excites me


----------



## Kolia (Nov 11, 2012)

Your NEX can mount pretty much any brand lens provided you get the adaptor for it. There are also thrid party lenses that will mount directly to your E-mount.

For flash hot shoes you can get a flash from Metz, Sigma and others that will work with the Sony.

Learn to use the settings on the NEX.  Upgrading to a DSLR would be mostly for better ergonomics and faster access to settings.  You're not in a bad situation with that camera.  Plenty of potential still.


----------



## cannpope (Nov 15, 2012)

My opinion...if you are new at photography, use the NEX to get your practice and learn the fundamentals.   A big, expensive camera will not be the reason you take a good photgraph.   YOU will be the reason.  For you right now, the NEX won't break the bank and will get you the practice you need.  When you get better and want to start making some $$$, then get a DSLR.  Just my 2 cents


----------



## DiskoJoe (Nov 15, 2012)

tharretts said:


> I got a Sony nex 5N with 18-55... I'm wondering if this was a mistake... Should I get a true dslr???



Its the same thing basically.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Nov 15, 2012)

cannpope said:


> My opinion...if you are new at photography, use the NEX to get your practice and learn the fundamentals.   A big, expensive camera will not be the reason you take a good photgraph.   YOU will be the reason.  For you right now, the NEX won't break the bank and will get you the practice you need.  When you get better and want to start making some $$$, then get a DSLR.  Just my 2 cents



Its the same thing basically.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Nov 15, 2012)

Kolia said:


> Your NEX can mount pretty much any brand lens provided you get the adaptor for it. There are also thrid party lenses that will mount directly to your E-mount.
> 
> For flash hot shoes you can get a flash from Metz, Sigma and others that will work with the Sony.
> 
> Learn to use the settings on the NEX.  Upgrading to a DSLR would be mostly for better ergonomics and faster access to settings.  You're not in a bad situation with that camera.  Plenty of potential still.



There are loads of bad ass lens in emount now. SLR magic makes some really choice ones. 

35mm f1.7
SLR Magic 35mm f/1.7 MC lens for Sony NEX SLR-3517E

Or for one day when your ballin
50mm 0.95
SLR Magic Noktor 50mm f/0.95 HyperPrime Lens for Micro Four Thirds Cameras SLR-5095MFT


----------

